# Modern Warfare 3



## fishy68 (Jul 19, 2011)

When you start up modern warfare 3, does anyone have a video of the startup screen for the game? basically from beginning to where you have to press start to play?

been looking but cant find it..

if anyone can post a link to get that would be great! thanks!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Modern Combat 3? Or the Call of Duty game?


----------



## fishy68 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry yes the Call of duty game


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Not sure what this has to do with Galaxy Nexus or Android, but is 



 this what you're looking for?


----------



## fishy68 (Jul 19, 2011)

it is, but a download link... :/


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

/: um... try googling a youtube downloader or something...


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

It may need to download the game content before you can play. There are a couple of games, that after you install from market, it needs to finish downloading the rest of the game.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

this should be in off-topic ill move it there.


----------



## atticus182 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm really curious what you want to use this for


----------



## kwinders (Aug 3, 2011)

fishy68 said:


> it is, but a download link... :/


Here, try this. http://db.tt/dk21BvBN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah I'm kinda curious as to why? I'm an avid cod player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

